# RCI Points - is it worth it?



## myip (Mar 14, 2006)

I am thinking of buying another RCI point resort to replace bankcrupt RCI point resort.  I have RCI point account only for 6 months before my resort go under.   I am debating whether  RCI point is worth it.
Here are my cons:
1. housing keeping charge for < 7 days
2. increasing exchanges fees
3. Point partner exchange rate not great - tried using it for airline but
    it is only cheaper for $50.00 if I buy it through airline website.
4.  Can't reserved some of the bulk banked that is > 11 months because they
are RCI points resort.

Pros: -- 
1.  - nice to be able to book in newer RCI  resort (most new resort that are
joining RCI are points)

Is it worth it??  I can't think of much PROs...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 14, 2006)

Good assessment of the situation.  Rather than looking at RCI Points, why don't you look at one of the mini-point systems like WorldMark, Fairfield, Bluegreen, Club Sunterra, HGVC, SVO, Hyatt, etc.  Most don't have a reservation fee.  Some don't have housekeeping fees.


----------



## geekette (Mar 14, 2006)

I think you answered your own question with 4 cons and one pro.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2006)

*We are staying two nights at VV at Parkway for 12,000 points*

Our total housekeeping bill: $20.00.  The points were free because RCI gives you 15,000 points when you book your first transaction with a VG on the phone, though you have to ask for the bonus points.  It worked okay for us.  So a total cost of $49 for the trade of the points + $20 for two nights in a one bedroom with a full kitchen, king bed and large whirlpool tub.  Not bad.  We had to go this route because we used Frequent Flyer miles to get airline tickets, so we had to tack on an extra couple of nights so that we could get back to Denver.

Airline tickets are too much money, I agree.  I know that Bruce gets great deals, but I do not have that ability.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 14, 2006)

I really find that extra housekeeping fee to be annoying.  At Silver Lake, it is about $58.  So, whenever I go there, I choose to book a whole week so I don't have to pay that fee.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm growing disillusioned with RCI points.  I snagged some great deals in 2005, but now they have raised the points required so that it will cost me almost twice as many points to go to the same place as it did before.  I wasn't by any means "stealing" trades, since my trades I made were pretty much one year's worth of points for one week.  However, now it appears I would need almost TWO years worth of points to get the same ONE week I was able to reserve last year.  My points allotment has not increased, but the amount required to reserve definitely has.  Doesn't seem right.

The 45-day window seems to have shrunk, too.  I'd like to grab a quick getaway for April but even though I can see availability, it's not offering me the chance to pick up a week for the 9,000 point 45-day option.  This was a big selling point for me when I bought points, and if it is being phased out I'm not interested in points at all.

Searching for standard trades via points has to be the most tedious chore on RCI.  

Also, you need to have two windows open to RCI to search on points if you want to get any info at all on your resort options.  There are no clickable links on points searches to see the resort info (i.e., GC or SC), no link to reviews.

If you had asked me last year, I would be lauding RCI points to the heavens.  Right now, I'm considering selling my points timeshare.


----------



## guitarlars (Mar 14, 2006)

*RCI Points trade availability*

Owning both weeks and points and having spent a great deal of time over the past six months searching for trades with both systems I have concluded that points are not so wonderful.

I consistently find better trades on weeks. Although there are some points resorts that you can't trade into with weeks, on the whole I don't see a great deal of availability using points. Also, there is almost always a greater selection on weeks than when I use points, even when looking for an easy trade (say, Orlando).

If you don't use points for exchange, then you can use points for other items. This is a good feature, since it's better than losing the entire investment. Unfortunately the credit towards these other items is far below the cost of the points. Example: over 100K points for a Disney ticket worth only $360. If you have a gold crown CA prime week then that's two years of weeks. If your maintenance is over $180 a week (is there still such a thing?) then you're paying out more that the value recovered.

The number of points required keeps going up for desireable locations. My points aren't increased even though I'm in those same locations.

Advantages are possibility of shorter trades, though it's curious how the same resort will have 7 day stays available but won't show 5 day stays starting on the same date. 

If you hit the system the morning on which points stays become available then you can sometimes find decent weeks, but just like weeks, you have to plan ahead and book as soon as possible. 

I went for points to give more flexibility, but so far my good old weeks account continues to outperforming it. You still need to plan long ahead and work the system to get value out of it.

Lars


----------



## EileenSRN (Mar 14, 2006)

The number of points required keeps going up for desireable locations. My points aren't increased even though I'm in those same locations.

Lars,
 Are you saying that a one bedroom at X resort gets you, the owner, 100k but it would cost 150K to exchange into the same unit?
Eileen


----------



## ELE (Mar 14, 2006)

If you have weeks that get what you want, RCI points may not be for you.  It is less expensive for me to convert some of my weeks to points to get better trades. My answer to your question would be it depends on how you plan to use your points.  For partners, my logic is that I have paid the fees for the points,  so I don't have to spend more money.  RCI points work for me at this time.


----------



## skydvtmj (Mar 14, 2006)

So far points have worked well for what I have wanted to do.   I got a few HGVC on the strip reservations in Vegas this year 2BR and a 1BR from my points account.  I just bought last year so don't have a very good base for trades to any other area.   For the low MF and low point account I snagged a good trade at 7 months out.   

I did notice a thread on tug after I made the reservations that HGVC did a bulk-bank at the same time into RCI points, so it may have just been a timing thing.  I do agree that unless you are at less than .01 a point in MF the other options are not a good deal.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 14, 2006)

I have to agree that that the points values for the most desirable locations have gone up. Also I don't think I'm seeing as much availability as I did a couple of years ago. Some of the good things are the cost of exchanging especially if you want to book more than one week. It cost me a total of $99 for 2 weeks in St Maarten instead of 2 international exchange fees of I believe $189 per Week?  I think it's good to have both points and weeks.

Lynn


----------



## donnaval (Mar 15, 2006)

> Are you saying that a one bedroom at X resort gets you, the owner, 100k but it would cost 150K to exchange into the same unit?



Ellen, I'm not Lars, but that is what has happened to me.  I own a 1-br red float week at The Heidelberg in California.  I get 25,000 RCI points per year.  However, to book a week during 22-31 (which is part of my float time), it now costs 35,500 points.  My point allotment has not increased.  I bought a red week, but only get enough points for a white week.  

Needless to say, I'm feeling somewhat, er, shafted.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and another thing--according to the 2006 points chart, I cannot rent ANY comparable (1 br, Silver Crown resort, red time) one week for my points allotment, except for one section of Canada!  I must beef up my points allotment with PFD if I want to reserve another comparable week in a points resort.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 15, 2006)

I get my RCI Points really cheap, so I don't mind high point values for prime weeks at prime resorts.  In fact, I like it because it reduces the demand for them and there is a higher likelihood that it will be available when I want it.

What I really don't like is the extra fees aka nickling and diming you to death that happens.  Those extra fees are often times more than the maintenance fee I pay for those points.  That is simply ridiculous.  

So, I am thinking about getting almost entirely out of RCI points.  I'll keep a toe hold, but that's about it.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Common in points*



			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> Ellen, I'm not Lars, but that is what has happened to me.  I own a 1-br red float week at The Heidelberg in California.  I get 25,000 RCI points per year.  However, to book a week during 22-31 (which is part of my float time), it now costs 35,500 points.  My point allotment has not increased.  I bought a red week, but only get enough points for a white week.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm feeling somewhat, er, shafted.


If your original ownership includes the week you want you should, under the points rules, be able to get it for the amount of points you recieve. You do have to act within the owners preference period to use that process - you can't wait until 6-8 month & then try to claim it at the reduced point amount.  Many points systems work that way as they average the value assigned to owners over a range of use time but charge more on the really high demand times to help spread out that demand.  That protects your ability to get what you own but averages the best and lesser weeks over the full use time.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 16, 2006)

> If your original ownership includes the week you want you should, under the points rules, be able to get it for the amount of points you recieve. You do have to act within the owners preference period to use that process - you can't wait until 6-8 month & then try to claim it at the reduced point amount. Many points systems work that way as they average the value assigned to owners over a range of use time but charge more on the really high demand times to help spread out that demand. That protects your ability to get what you own but averages the best and lesser weeks over the full use time.



I don't think I'll ever stay in my own resort -- just bought it for entree into the points system.  And at first it was great!  But with the new charts, I can't use those points to book a comparable points trade.  I don't expect better, just comparable.  25,000 points won't let me get a red week in a 1 br Silver Crown resort, period (except for Eastern Canada or something like that)--every other area has a higher points cost than 25,000 for a 1 br Silver Crown.   

I understand what you are saying about the averaging but something seems off.  Because of this averaging, at every level of ownership the points owner must trade down to exchange, or pull in extra points via PFD, or forego a week one year to build up points for the next.  Weeks members can't exchange into points resorts.  The downward averaging, the lower potential exchanger base, the need for many points owners to skip a year--all of these things should mean a lower overall demand for exchanges into points resorts--and yet points owners must "spend" more than a year's worth of points to get comparable trades.  It just seems screwy.

I do have a couple of cheap weeks that I use for PFD to make the points work at least semi-okay.  Without PFD I would've backed out of the points system right quick.  

The one thing that keeps me in is the 45-day window, and the reason I'm so down about points today is that the window seems to be closing.  A search with my okay trader weeks resort shows me availability at 12 resorts over the next 45 days in an area I'd like to visit.  A search with points gave me just three.  Why?  My trader searches weeks resorts only.  I thought that with points I would be able to book ANY weeks resort in the 45-day window at the instant exchange discount.  It's not happening.

In September or October, SFX offered me a 3-for-one bonus for my week.  I couldn't take advantage since I had already booked up my points through 2006.  I think I will be looking at other options for 2007.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm getting more leary of the RCI Points program as every day passes.

Can't seem to get any legitimate answers out of RCI lately.  My latest problem is getting my most recent points for deposit processed.  It's been 21 days so far and when I spoke with a supervisor at RCI last night she said it could be another 14 days or more.  When asked why, all she could offer was now there are more people using this service so therefore it takes longer to process.  Last year it took two days to get it from my weeks account into my points account and ready to use.  Obviously the $26 they now charge sure didn't go to hire the extra workers necessary to process these requests.

On a more serious note I've noticed what appears to me to be points gouging on exchanges.  In particular I searched for the Sapphire Beach Club for both Oct 1st, 2006 and Nov 1st, 2006 for seven nights.  I wanted a 2br, 3ba unit sleeps 10/8.  According to RCI's Points Grid this unit should go for 71000 points.  That's what it was when I went this January.  Number one is that there is no way this is a sleep 10/8.  There are only two bedrooms and a pull out couch.  Not that big a deal to me.  I just wanted the 3rd bath.  The major problem is now RCI is considering it a 3Br and has jumped the points for 94000.  This is not a 3br.  It's a 2br.  The maximum point charge is 71000, not 94000.  Now I know some of you that know this resort know that there are numerous configurations.  Here's the comment I received back from the Sapphire when I emailed them about this problem: 

 "Dear Larry,
We do not have 3Br units only 2Br unit. the villa's are also only 2Br units.
If you have any further question please contact me.
Kind Regards,
Irona cannegieter
Reservation Dept (ext 515)
Larry writes:
> I hope you can please help me.
> I am an RCI exchanger.
> I stayed at your wonderful resort this past January and fell in love with it.
> In searching RCI for another exchange I recently saw a 3Br sleeps 8/10.  I didn't realize you had any three bedrooms.  I know you have 2Br 3Bath units that sleep 8/10.  Was this just RCI's mistake or do you in fact have 3Br units?  Are these the Villa units?? 
> Thank you in advance for you response.

Evidently there's something amiss at RCI and I for one am looking seriously at pulling my points unit and depositing with II since they consider it a 5*.  At least there I know I will get a week and not have to play the points game anymore.  JMHO.
> Larry


----------



## donnaval (Mar 16, 2006)

My last trade shows a comparable inflation of points required, Larry.  Last year I booked a week at the Costa Linda in Aruba, which required 46,500 points.  I had to use all my 2005 and most of my 2006 points to get the trade, which seemed fair to me since I have a one-br and the Costa Linda was a 2-br.

Now, according to the 2006 point chart, a 2-br at the same resort will cost 75,500 points.  That's more than 3 years' worth of my points allotment.  

Pretty steep increase.

I do have my two cheap PFD weeks.  These are 2-br units in a standard resort, red float.  I get 36,300 points for each week through PFD.  I'd need to use the points from BOTH of those weeks, plus a bit from my original points resort, to get the one at Costa Linda now.  So even though the cost per point is doable, it's not a fair deal IMO, and much more "expensive" than exchanging with a good weeks trader.

Oh well.  It was fun while it lasted.  Points packages are selling pretty well on Ebay right now lol.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 16, 2006)

Let us not forget, amidst all of this, that the owner of Costa Linda in Aruba now gets 75,500 points.

(Just adding information to the discussion.  People can make of it what they will.)


----------



## donnaval (Mar 16, 2006)

> Let us not forget, amidst all of this, that the owner of Costa Linda in Aruba now gets 75,500 points



The Costa Linda is a weeks resort, no points.

If my own points allotment had increased in line with the points grid increases, I would be fine with it.  But I still get the same 25,000 points, even though it is now impossible to reserve a comparable week for that amount of points.  Unless I want to go to Manitoba lol.

Just trying to make sense of all this, and getting more confused instead of enlightened!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 16, 2006)

donnaval said:
			
		

> The Costa Linda is a weeks resort, no points.
> 
> If my own points allotment had increased in line with the points grid increases, I would be fine with it.  But I still get the same 25,000 points, even though it is now impossible to reserve a comparable week for that amount of points.  Unless I want to go to Manitoba lol.
> 
> Just trying to make sense of all this, and getting more confused instead of enlightened!




If you bought with the sole intention of raiding weeks using the crossover grid, then you probably bought for a bad reason.  That was never guaranteed and it was clearly a promotional incentive to attract new points members into the system.

When you buy into RCI points, you are primarily buying to stay at RCI Points resorts.  The value of the points are a zero sum game amongst all RCI Point resorts.  That is what the underlying currency is based on.  That RCI points have trade value for other things like airline tickets and weeks resorts is the gravy, not the meat.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 16, 2006)

> When you buy into RCI points, you are primarily buying to stay at RCI Points resorts.



I bought my points account for flexibility.  I didn't know that non-points owners considered making weeks trades to be "raiding" -- but my intention was never to raid.  I don't consider trading two years' worth of points for one week to be a raid.  If anything, needing to use up 3 years' worth of points for one weeks trade--that seems like a raid to me, and I'm not the one doing the raiding in that case.

But even if I never booked another weeks resort ever, nothing changes the fact that my points will no longer get me a comparable week in a points resort.  So even if I had bought my points week with the sole intention of trading into other points weeks, I'm SOL unless I trade into a less desirable resort, at a less desirable time.  

Like you Boca, I believe I am going to reduce my points holdings to a toehold level.  All this "thinking out loud" about my current dissatisfaction is helping  make up my mind.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 16, 2006)

donnaval said:
			
		

> The Costa Linda is a weeks resort, no points.


75,500 for PFD.



			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> ...
> So even if I had bought my points week with the sole intention of trading into other points weeks, I'm SOL unless I trade into a less desirable resort, at a less desirable time....


I'm lost.  How do you end up trading into a less desirable resort at a less desirable time?  If you only get a small amount of points, what you own is a less desirable resort at a less desirable time.  If you trade for another points week, you end up trading even.

Sorry about sounding so harsh, but Points is a zero sum game.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 17, 2006)

Roger--you are right, I wasn't thinking about the PFD for Costa Linda.  (What a nice place.  I'd never PFD that one)



> I'm lost. How do you end up trading into a less desirable resort at a less desirable time? If you only get a small amount of points, what you own is a less desirable resort at a less desirable time. If you trade for another points week, you end up trading even.



I'm lost, too--or at least, feeling like a loser lol.  Okay, here's what I'm looking at and if I'm missing something I would sure appreciate learning what I'm doing wrong, since then I might be able to improve my points experience.  

I own a 1-br red float week at a Silver Crown resort.  My float time includes the reddest red weeks at this resort.  RCI assigned 25,000 points to that week (I guess whenever the previous owner converted).  So then RCI must think this is a less desirable resort; okay, but then why would RCI charge another points owner 35,500 points to rent the very same resort, very same unit size and red time, for which they give me 25,000 points?  

If I use my points for another points resort, I need more than 25,000 points to get a 1-br unit in red time in a Silver Crown resort.  I just took a quick look at the first two Silver Crown points resorts I could find--St Augustine Fl, and Sun Bay Ar, and looked at the grid for the same float time as mine.  To reserve a 1 br red week during that time period at St Augustine costs 47,000 points.  To do Sun Bay 33,000.  (As mentioned above, to reserve my own resort, 35,500.)

So, if I want to stay at those points resorts during those weeks, and stay within my point allotment, I must either downgrade from a 1-br to a studio, or select a white week rather than red.  Or, if I want to keep unit size then I need to find a points resort that has a lower points cost, such as a Hospitality or lower level.  

If I just traded my resort as a week, I suspect I'd manage more equal trades.

Back to PFD for a minute--if Costa Linda (as an example) cost 46,500 points last year, and 75,500 points this year, then did those who PFD'd Costa Linda only get 46,500 last year and get bumped up to 75,500 this year, while points owners are frozen at previous levels?  I haven't PFD'd yet this year so don't know if I'll see an increase that way.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm going to be away from the computer for several days, but...

_"RCI assigned 25,000 points to that week (I guess whenever the previous owner converted). So then RCI must think this is a less desirable resort; okay, but then why would RCI charge another points owner 35,500 points to rent the very same resort, very same unit size and red time, for which they give me 25,000 points? "_​
This is a good place to start.  I can't think of any reason why that should happen.  I would begin by pursuing this.  Call RCI and ask for an explanation.

Good luck.


----------



## nordicdiva (Mar 18, 2006)

Points are great if you don't want to stay an entire week and especially if you like to travel during off-peak.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 18, 2006)

"RCI assigned 25,000 points to that week (I guess whenever the previous owner converted). So then RCI must think this is a less desirable resort; okay, but then why would RCI charge another points owner 35,500 points to rent the very same resort, very same unit size and red time, for which they give me 25,000 points?"


Hey, that's a neat trick.  It amounts to a 70% markup on the unit, in addition to the exchange fees, membership fees, etc. ,etc...


----------



## JudyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Donnaval, have you done what John (timeos) suggested and tried to reserve the week you want during the Home Resort reservation period?  My understanding is the same as his -- you are entitled to reserve your home resort at any week during your floating period for the amount of points that RCI gives you for your week.  So, even if, say, week 26 is listed as 35000 points in the points chart, if you receive 25000 points for your floating week and week 26 is during that float period, you should be able to get week 26 for 25000 points during the Home Resort reservation period.

Have you actually tried this and been charged more points than you receive for your week, or are you just looking at the points chart, and assuming that you would be charged more than what you receive?


----------



## cclendinen (Mar 18, 2006)

*Maybe this will make it understandable.*

Donnaval

I think I can give you some answers if I understand your post correctly.



			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> I own a 1-br red float week at a Silver Crown resort. My float time includes the reddest red weeks at this resort. RCI assigned 25,000 points to that week (I guess whenever the previous owner converted). So then RCI must think this is a less desirable resort; okay, but then why would RCI charge another points owner 35,500 points to rent the very same resort, very same unit size and red time, for which they give me 25,000 points?



When a floating week is converted to points the points allocation is a average of the combination of weeks.

The Heidelberg Inn - #2479
Week	Nights
1 - 12	Weekly  18,000
13 - 21	Weekly  23,000
22 - 31	Weekly  35,500
32 - 39	Weekly  28 500
40 - 48	Weekly  23,000
49 - 50	Weekly  18,000
51 - 52	Weekly  23.000

Here is the RCI points chart for you resort.  You did not say if your float is weeks 1-52 or some other combination.  The 35,500 point week range you chose to compare was 22-31, which is only 10 out of the 52 weeks.  Weeks 1-12 and 49-50 are only 18,000 points.   So 42 out of the 52 weeks can be exchanged for less than 25,000 points.  If your float is 1-52 you can hold any week at you home resort for the 25,000 points allocated, or you could use the standard points exchange and for all weeks except 22-13 grab a week a your resort and have points left over.




			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> Ellen, I'm not Lars, but that is what has happened to me.  I own a 1-br red float week at The Heidelberg in California.  I get 25,000 RCI points per year.  However, to book a week during 22-31 (which is part of my float time), it now costs 35,500 points.  My point allotment has not increased.  I bought a red week, but only get enough points for a white week.



You say “it now costs me 35,500 points”.  I am not sure I understand.  Are you saying your resort values have gone up?  Point values can go up or down due to a change in status (Gold or Silver Crown), but if that happens you points allocation will also be adjusted.   If the number of points to exchange a week went up and your points allocation did not also go up then something is not correct and you need to talk to your resort and RCI.  If this is not the case then it does not cost you 35,500 points unless you choose to use the standard points exchange instead of your home resort exchange.



			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> I snagged some great deals in 2005, but now they have raised the points required so that it will cost me almost twice as many points to go to the same place as it did before. I wasn't by any means "stealing" trades, since my trades I made were pretty much one year's worth of points for one week.





			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll ever stay in my own resort -- just bought it for entree into the points system. And at first it was great! But with the new charts, I can't use those points to book a comparable points trade. I don't expect better, just comparable. 25,000 points won't let me get a red week in a 1 br Silver Crown resort, period (except for Eastern Canada or something like that)--every other area has a higher points cost than 25,000 for a 1 br Silver Crown.



Your complaint here is with the change in the PDF and Weeks-for-points exchange charts.   You use a narrow example the Costa Linda Beach Resort that has changed the number of points upward.  Most likely this resort was undervalued on the points chart and you took advantage of it.   RCI has recognized the area was undervalued and adjusted it upward. The PDF charts change every year.  Some areas are adjusted upward and some downward.  If you own a week where the points have gone up and you use PDF this is good news for you.  If you own a week where points have gone down and use PDF this is bad news.  The reverse is true for areas where you like to exchange into using the points-for-weeks exchange.   RCI changes the charts every year to try to better match the value of resorts.  However, there will always be weeks that have values that are higher or lower than they should be because the categories are too broad.   This allows those that knowledgeable about the system to take advantage of inefficiencies in the RCI points-for-weeks marketplace.   Like most markets they become efficient over time when those that use them become knowledgeable. 

Again, points resort values are a fixed currency that will not change in allocation or exchange values unless the status of the resort changes, but the status must hold for 2 or 3 years before the points are adjusted.


----------



## donnaval (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the additional info--it's clear to me now that I didn't understand the way my points were allocated.  Doesn't make me any happier, but now I understand it better.

My week floats over about 3/4 of the year, including some of the white and all of the red weeks.  It's considered a "red float" week, although some are white.  I suppose that averages out to 25,000.  No, I have not ever tried to reserve a week at my resort.  I understand that I could reserve one of those 28,500 or 35,500-point weeks at my own resort with my ownership; however, since I don't have a home resort advantage anywhere else, that still means no red weeks for me anywhere else with this "red float" ownership.

It would make more sense for me to reserve one of those red weeks from now on and trade it, rather than use it for points.  (If I'm allowed to do that, that is!)  I've been wanting to try SFX, and since they will take it (they apparently value this resort more than RCI does), it might be a good experiment.  

My case may be a rare one; dunno, it's the only RCI points resort I own. 

I can get benefit out of this week through PFD (until they change that, anyway), and by using the 45-day reservation window, but it stinks for straight-up reservations through points.

I like my Fairfield points MUCH better.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Owners like points*



			
				donnaval said:
			
		

> I like my Fairfield points MUCH better.


Fairfield is a better system largely because it's a closed loop they control. So far only RCI has attempted to bring non-system owned resorts into a points group. In theory that is a great move since the pool of resorts is much larger than any one company could ever own or even operate. But the transition hasn't been easy and for the foreseeable future the smaller, self contained multiresort systems will operate more effeciently.  Ultimately I see the small multiresort systems needing to affiliate with each other or merge as many have only 10-15 resorts or less and that isn't enough to keep the buyers interested over the long haul.  Thats why they currently loosely link to RCI or II to flesh out the choices. But as owners continue to look for points based exchanges rather than weeks and the week for week market dries up they will have to get access to the bigger pools of points based time. Since the points systems are exclusive merger and buyouts are the most likely outcome to get more inventory for the ones that survive.  Once the shakeout occurs the remaining players will most likely have a cross-use plan (with a premium charge of course) so your points will buy you any unit anywhere someday.


----------



## boyblue (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't done any points arrangements since the the 2006 changes but I expect that I will be able to book two bedroom goldcrowns for under $75.00 to $100.00 per night.  If I am unable to do so I will have to jump in with you nay sayers.


----------

